# Update on Village Resort



## aztex (Jan 25, 2008)

I have now received a letter and a phone call from Australia regarding the potential resale of Village Resort. It appears that there is a group of stockholders in Australia very concerned that deals are being made or considered by members of the board with potential buyers of the site that would not be of benefit to shareholders like ourselves. It seems that cloudy skies are on the way.

I just wanted to note this to let everyone know that they should receive a letter from this group with a fuller explanation of the situation and what they hope to do about it. No address was included in the letter but here are a few email addresses that can be contacted for further information.

strong@ozemail.com.au mike@priestleysarchitects.com.au

bob.haynes@bigpond.com


----------



## timbuktu (Mar 26, 2008)

*Is there a timeshare in Sydney, Au*

I am looking to exchange in downtown Sydney in Jan 09.
I see timeshares in Australia everywhere but not in Sydney.
Does anyone know if there are any and what exchange company ?
thank you.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbuktu The Manly apartments are the only Timeshare I am aware of in Sydney. THey are in a large apartment complex and number I think only 4. They are small, dated and in need of major renovation but the site in the heart of Manly is fabulous. Dial an EXchange often has these apartmrents for exchange but January is the height of the Holiday season in Sydney and the chances of getting a unit would be slim, but you have nothing to lose by asking. If you cant get into Manly there are some pretty cheap hotels in Sydney to choose from.


----------



## chubby (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi
There is also the Worldmark resort in Sydney it is in the edge of the city square it  would be a lot better than Manly
You can it with II or RCI I have never seen it on DAE


----------

